# Anxiety/ panic attacks..



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi,

I've posted about this in raw forum before when it was suspected tuck might be having seizures.

Turns out all his tests are clear.

I was told these could be anxiety/ panic attacks... Makes complete sense too.

We were on a weekend away for dock dogs... Completely stress free, just all relaxation..just myself, tuck and duke.
Not one anxiety issue at all.

We got home Sunday and it was like a new dog appeared.
He became very attached, very quiet. Anyone who knows tuck is that he's a happy boy... Very happy go lucky.

Monday night I was bothered by a huge issue (personal issue), and I think tuck knew... As soon as I was getting silently mad... He became restless and constantly watching me.
That night when we went to bed... Just like when he has a bad night... At 4am he was up panting, shaking...pacing.
This was the first night in a while that I had been upset and my anxiety was high.

So my question.... Before I talk to the vet further I'd like opinions.. Would he be better on a daily dose of anti-anxiety or would he be better if I treated/dosed him when he has these attacks?

I have also heard that vitamin B can be used as an anti-depressant??
I really don't want to medicate him to point hes always out to lunch.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

tuckersmom20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've posted about this in raw forum before when it was suspected tuck might be having seizures.
> 
> ...


I would ALWAYS try something natural before drugs. With that said, my friend's dog is incredibly in tune with her emotions and incredibly sensitive to any upset in their lives. Whenever her and her boyfriend raise their voices, the dog displays those same symptoms. They tried the thundershirt. It's hard to predict when a fight will break out....but they know if things are tense between them, they just stick it on Pepper and he fares much better. They also go in another room to talk (nice mommy and daddy, eh? haha). Basically any time she is having a rough day, Pepper wears the shirt. He is doing MUCH better. 

Just a thought.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

tuckersmom20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've posted about this in raw forum before when it was suspected tuck might be having seizures.
> 
> ...


i know that people say a dog can be desentised....and we've tried for almost twelve years with our dogs...from vitamins to rescue remedy to valium and aversion therapy..

we never tried the thunder shirt because it wasn't known to us.....and at twelve she is better but still she has her triggers....

all we can do for her is to be there for her as she battles her demons....

if you find an answer, let me know...we've never found a way to help her...

i get anxiety/panic attacks too...and i've never found anything to work, except breathing...exercises...malia refuses to learn them, tho 

we've also had pros come in to do their thing..it's not that they are failures....i truly believe that not all fears are rational in both humans and dogs and therefore cannot be cured.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

It seems that there isn't too much out there for the anxious dog.

It's not like he's constantly anxious... Only when I'm stressed beyond belief.
I may give the thundershirt a try..I just really want tuck to live a normal life.
I had a feeling when I first got him as a pup that he would be very in tune with me... I just didn't know it would sacrifice his sanity.
I feel bad that it all depends on me, and naturally.. I worry a lot... 

I hope to find a way to make him better... Kills me that I hold the key yet I just don't know what to do.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

tuckersmom20 said:


> It seems that there isn't too much out there for the anxious dog.
> 
> It's not like he's constantly anxious... Only when I'm stressed beyond belief.
> I may give the thundershirt a try..I just really want tuck to live a normal life.
> ...


i love my dogs....and you love your dogs....but we all have to live and you can't tamp down your humanity any more than tucker can stop being a dog....

when tucker starts acting like that, it's your signal to separate yourself from him....or be together, as in taking a walk, which will definitely help both of you.....would that work?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Since he is so bonded maybe this is a gift in disguise. He might be here to help you calm yourself and let things roll off your back more. It is so much easier to let go than get angry. I hope you find something - the thundershirt has worked on two dogs I know of for stress reactions.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

When I get paid next week, I'm going to get him a thundershirt.

Last night when stress was high, I saw tuck glue to me. When I went to bed I tried clearing my head,
Once I did we both fell asleep. Luckily no bad night for tuck


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

maybe you should get a thundershirt for you, too.....

all kidding aside, it sounds as if tuck is so in tune with you, that by helping him, you'll help you, too.


----------

